# First eggs " Benidicta"



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

While feeding my Benidicta this morning I thought I would have a look around the leaf litter as my frogs have been calling alot over the last week, and i came across 4 eggs.... I'm totally over the moon as I've only had them for around 10 weeks. This is my first attempt now at trying to raise them from egg to froglets ... Im hoping I have some luck and get things right first time round..


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats! Could you share with pictures of the clutch? What temperature do you have now in your terrarium? Mine still refuse to call...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

kokon2208 said:


> Congrats! Could you share with pictures of the clutch? What temperature do you have now in your terrarium? Mine still refuse to call...


Hi I'm happy to post pictures as soon as my camera is charged. Also to note their temps in the set up range from 72f to 80f and the eggs were found in the leaf litter...

Kevin


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

> Location: Birmingham UK


Are they by chance from Marc (dartfrogs.co.uk)?


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

kokon2208 said:


> Are they by chance from Marc (dartfrogs.co.uk)?


Hi- yes I got two unrelated pairs from Marc I have them set up as a group and they all seem to get along fine.. They started calling from the first day I had them. I came across two eggs a few weeks back however they were White and un fertilised. The four that I found this am are looking good compared to the last ones ...


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

Update : of the four eggs found two are developing .


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

Update : found another six eggs tonight..


----------



## dancingfrog (Jun 7, 2012)

Congrats Benidicta's are beautiful frogs


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

By kevchandler at 2012-06-19

These were laid around the 08/06/12

The second batch came between the 16/06/12-18/06/12








By kevchandler at 2012-06-19


----------



## Gabez (Jun 18, 2012)

"those are some nice eggs  , Benedicta are my favourite frogs, the red head is so stunning. Damn i wish i could afford one!


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

Gabez said:


> "those are some nice eggs  , Benedicta are my favourite frogs, the red head is so stunning. Damn i wish i could afford one!


Thanks these eggs are developing well .. I will keep post updated with pictures.


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: First eggs " Benidicta" after 7 days*

seven days in to development now









By kevchandler at 2012-06-25


----------



## keitht (Jan 15, 2011)

That's a nice clutch. Congrats!


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

keitht said:


> That's a nice clutch. Congrats!


Thanks keitht: this clutch should start to emerge from the eggs any day now...can't wait for a few more tadpoles to work
With..


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

Update on these eggs all tadpoles out of their eggs and in water.

Also my benedictas have produced another healthy batch of six eggs.


----------



## rgwheels (Feb 19, 2008)

Brillant! You're tempting me to buy a group of Benedicta!!! HAHA!


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

rgwheels said:


> Brillant! You're tempting me to buy a group of Benedicta!!! HAHA!


Go for it . I find my group to be quite bold. There out at all times of the day. Which makes them even better to enjoy.


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

I was snooping about my grow-out tanks, I found Ranitomeya benedicta tadpoles of different sizes inside water-pockets in the fern-tree bark substrate. The parents are barely 12 months old...

They must be from different clutches from the size and when newly harvested, I saw the biggest one have a go at the smaller tads; so a few might have been lost to cannibalism...

But, they are very easy to breed and it would just be a matter of time before they are coming out of everybody's ears.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

thats awesome, im totally new at all this and can not believe how often people get eggs!!!


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi,

I think it is a matter of providing a suitable environment and feeding adequately; the rest is just giving it time...


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

update on this post ...

18 benedicta tadpoles from three clutches now....


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

Just noticed the first two benedicta tadpoles with back legs. Can anyone tell me how long it takes for front legs to start growing ?


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Can you post pictures of their setup? How many broms? How big a tank? Also, have they always laid in the leaf litter for you? How did you transfer the ones you have now in a petri dish?

Thanks, mine are still a big young, but I'm hoping to have tads next year sometime.


----------

